# Beer soap?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Now this could get me into making soap. I'm always looking for presents to make for the menfolk and this sounds like a winner. How does one go about making "beer soap"? 

Beer soap...............
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=7867399



.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

All I can say is...oh..my...goodness


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Easy to get side tracked reading this site
http://www.mabelwhite.com/Seasons/April2003Ver1.htm

_Guinness and Bin #555 Wine Soap
I can thank Emril for this one. I heard he made Guinness ice cream on one of his shows. I do not drink beer, but it sure sounded neat. I wondered if Guinness could be used in cold process soap making. I tried it and it came great! Instead of adding lye to water, I added it to flat Guinness beer. The cream colored soap produced a wonderful beer aroma. After such a great success, I wanted to try soap with wine. I selected Bin #555, a favorite of a friend of mine. The lye reacted truly volcanic when it hit the wine, I am glad I prepared a very small amount in a very big plastic cup. Even so, it still managed to ooze over some. The wine soap also came out wonderful, but so brown I added a few drops of red oil based color and that did the trick. Coolness level? 10._


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Please, steer clear of 'Mabel White'... it is an alias and she has caused havoc on many a soaping forum. She's familiar with the court scene as she has been sued numerous times for fraud.

that said .....

When using beer, wine or other alcohol product as all or part of your liquid, you will want to eliminate the alcohol in the product. This is best done by simmering the liquid and leaving to cool. 

With all of my soap making liquids, I like to freeze them and pour the lye onto broken up chunks of frozen liquid. Your lye solution should not go over 100* F withe this method. Soap as normal


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Also be carefull of the extra sugar in the beer can cause it to volcano up when the lye is added, even when it is used "flat".


----------



## churchsecretary (Dec 19, 2007)

So if you warm beer, leave it to cool, can you use it in same proportions as water in the recipe?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

What's the purpose of beer in soap anyway? Seems like a waste.


----------



## churchsecretary (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't drink beer, so it's not a waste to me. If you could make good soap with it, it seems it would be a novelty at the farmer's markets.

CS


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

I made beer soap a few years ago.... I suspected that my menfolk would find it wonderful! My menfolk do like my soap, but my beer soap was virtually indistinguishable from my other soaps. That is, it lost it's beer scent in the process of making. I do have the recipe around somewhere but have not made it since. 
Now if I could find a beer scented FO, my fellas would love that! hahhaha
Gloria


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

My daughter makes beer/gm soap hot process. She found it and thought it would be fun to try. At first it had a funny odor, but then it aged nicely. Those that have tried it say it lathers wonderfully, and it not drying at all. Next time she is going to try a darker ale and add a fragrance to see how it works. Carolyn


----------

